# a400 extreme



## bassfan (Aug 30, 2011)

looking for a report from someone who shoots this shotgun.
thanks


----------



## boone11 (Dec 4, 2011)

Do you mean explorer?


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Do you mean:

http://www.americanrifleman.org/ArticlePage.aspx?id=2368&cid=12


----------



## David Carpenter (Jul 11, 2008)

Been looking at these--anyone found a good deal on these ? best I have found is $ 1500 with the K/O--on the Explorer..


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

A friend of mine is a Beretta rep and I've shot this gun on two different hunts. It handles nicely, has reduced muzzle jump due to improved KO and is very user friendly. I have had an Xtrema 2 for 6 years and I would trade up in a heartbeat if up I had a buyer for my Xtrema 2


----------



## mrecanatini (Dec 9, 2011)

pm30 said:


> looking for a report from someone who shoots this shotgun.
> thanks


Hi everyone. I'm the social media manager for Beretta, and thought I'd chime in to give you some review links.

I'm new here, so I can't post any links, but there are a few customer reviews on YouTube (look for A400 Xtreme) and the official review (by Beretta.) Also: Field & Stream has an article online about it.
Let me know if I can answer any question.
Best,
Matteo


----------



## John Fields (May 13, 2011)

I have the a 400 and the extrema 400. The kick off on the a 400 is fantastic. I have adjusted the cast and drop on both guns.
the extrea A-400 the recoil is not on the kick off but in the stock.

Very sweet gun to shoot.


----------



## ksummerlin (Mar 26, 2009)

I have the new Extrema A400 and really like it so far. It was the only one in a gunshop around here, so the dealer did not come off of the price any ($1700). It is a quality gun though and I expect it to last long enough to hand down to my son.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I just purchased the A400 Extreme and don't know if I quite like it yet. I've been shooting a Benelli SBEII and both guns are quite different. The A400 is a bulkier gun over all. Recoil is supposed to be less than the SBEII because of the KO feature but I don't feel the difference really. This past weekend I put close to 4 boxes of Kent Fast lead 2 3/4" #5's through the Beretta and had no problems with functioning. So far I give the edge to the SBEII because of fit, ergonomics and price. I'm going to give the Beretta some more time to fully evaluate it compared to my SBEII and then decide what to do with it.


----------



## relliott1961 (Dec 22, 2011)

I had a SBE. I bought the A400 extreme. I love this gun. The SBE kicked like mule. This gun has the kickoff in the middle of the stock. Great shooting gun and cycles extremely fast.


----------



## tazman7 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have the a400 xtreme unico in max4. I love the gun. I can shoot 3.5" Black clouds out of it and hardly feel it kick. 

I have also loaded three different sizes (2 3/4", 3", and 3 1/2") and shot them out of it with no problems.

Expensive loads or cheap loads it doesn't matter, this gun shoots!


----------

